# Loose joints, and wobbling about.



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

This will be a long one.
Two “customer repaired” chairs


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

WTF moment

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2019)

I hate fixing stuff that other people fixed, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

Take it all apart


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

Clean all old glues from joints


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

Reassembled with T88 epoxy

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I hate fixing stuff that other people fixed, lol.



I don’t.
It makes my work more valuable

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2019)

Well that's a nice looking chair, worth fixing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (May 19, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well that's a nice looking chair, worth fixing.



It is. Reasonably well made. I think the factory went cheap and skimped on glue


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2019)

Loose joints? Learn how to roll them tighter.....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Lou Currier (May 20, 2019)

How do you get glued joints apart without breaking or damaging the wood?


----------



## rocky1 (May 20, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brink (May 20, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> How do you get glued joints apart without breaking or damaging the wood?



All but one came apart with a few string taps of a rubber mallet


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 20, 2019)

What's a string tap?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (May 20, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> What's a string tap?



Strong taps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (May 20, 2019)

Unclamped, and the color has been touched up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (May 22, 2019)

Starting the second chair


----------



## Brink (May 22, 2019)

Got it all apart.
Doweled joints, yuk


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2019)

Brinks using "gorilla" glue....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2019)

Or is that the customer's glue job?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2019)

Nevermiiiiinnnnd. I see it now.


----------



## Brink (May 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Or is that the customer's glue job?



Yeah....
That’s my glue job

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (May 22, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 166384

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2019)

I don't have a tail....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 23, 2019)

Didnt look like there was much glue at all on the original joints. Lucky you!


----------



## Brink (May 23, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Didnt look like there was much glue at all on the original joints. Lucky you!



And this is why it loosened up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (May 23, 2019)

Cleaning the joints, and glue up

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2019)

Dude!!! Next time you have a hankerin to bite your fingernails, take the gloves off first!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (May 28, 2019)

Chair #2 all glued up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 28, 2019)

Freshened up the finish on chair #1

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (May 30, 2019)

Both chairs are done.
All reassembled with T-88 structural epoxy, color touched up, and a few coats of shellac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 30, 2019)

Beautiful job as always Brink! 

Did you put the bent screw back in?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (May 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Beautiful job as always Brink!
> 
> Did you put the bent screw back in?



I straightened it, first.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

